# Static



## Graybeard (Feb 24, 2015)

When I use the buffing system, esp in the winter, I build up some static that zaps me when I touch metal.

Wondering if anyone has tried one of these? http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-Anti-Static-Wrist-Adjustable-Grounding/dp/B00004Z5D1

Have to be careful and probably put it on my non-dominent hand and keep it well away from the wheels.

Graybeard


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 24, 2015)

When I was working with electronic equipment and building PCs, I used these all the time -- I even have one in my office right now, in case I get the urge to do something with the Sun Sparcstations that are waiting for me to rebuild them.

You couldn't pay me enough to put one of those on my wrist while buffing or turning. Maybe around my ankle, clipped to the leg of the lathe or underside of the ways, but not my arm.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 25, 2015)

I should have mentioned: the way I deal with it is to try to stay in contact with the lathe (either headstock or ways). I find that simply leaning against a metal part normally keeps the static from building up to zapping voltage.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 25, 2015)

I've never experienced this... I have to wonder if having the lathe grounded to the motor would prevent this from happening.


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 25, 2015)

I'd never put it on my wrist while using a power tool, When I worked in electronics most of us wore them on our ankle.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 25, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> most of us wore them on our ankle.



It wasn't issued by a judge, was it?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 25, 2015)

Grounding your machine off Should do the trick.


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 25, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I've never experienced this... I have to wonder if having the lathe grounded to the motor would prevent this from happening.


I doubt it, Jonathan. The static builds up as a result of the tips of the buffing wheel fibers rubbing against the workpiece. It's less likely to be an issue when the humidity is high, I normally only experience it in winter.


----------



## Graybeard (Feb 26, 2015)

Don't know much about electricity. Would it work if I had the anti static band around my ancle and the clip on a piece of angle iron leaning against the bench?

Graybeard

PS also found the humidity in the shop was at 30%. May have to get a humidifier.


----------



## MikeMD (Mar 2, 2015)

I have an issue with being strapped down to the lathe...whether it is wrist or ankle. I think I'd probably just take the shock hits. Though, as someone else noted, maybe something on the lathe isn't properly grounded to be causing the zaps...


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 2, 2015)

I got a room humidifier going and that seems to help.

Thanks for the input.

Graybeard


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 2, 2015)

Out here in AZ where it's very dry static is a real problem. I attach a couple feet of soft copper wire to my lathe and put the other end in my waste band next to skin, grounds it out, no more shock...


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 2, 2015)

That sounds like a good solution. I only have the trouble in the winter when the shop is super dry.
Graybeard


----------



## justallan (Mar 2, 2015)

I've worked under helicopters in the oil patch and setting chokers before and the first thing you get told is to let the pilot ground the carousel before you touch it. I've never been "bit" to bad, but have watched guys get just flat knocked a few yards from it. After you figure out the person is okay you give them crap for about the next 6 months, or until someone else does it.
When I powder coat anything I wear a copper wire that's tied off to a good ground. Powder coating sticks because of a static charge and inevitably you WILL reach out and grab something that is charged and that little SOB will make you dance. With the wire it goes on through you and you rarely, if ever, get zapped.


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 3, 2015)

Sorry to be so dumb, but would the ancle clip attached to a piece of black pipe laying on the ground be a good enough ground?

Graybeard


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 3, 2015)

Graybeard said:


> Sorry to be so dumb, but would the ancle clip attached to a piece of black pipe laying on the ground be a good enough ground?
> 
> Graybeard



Maybe ... I think you'll have to try it to know for sure. I suspect it depends on what you mean by "laying on the ground" -- wet earth and linoleum flooring have very different characteristics (one is a great conductor, the other a great insulator)


----------



## justallan (Mar 3, 2015)

@Graybeard you should be able to go off your ankle and to any machine in your shop, including the one you are using, and be using the ground built right back to your house ground. I think the one you posted a link to would be a good option for the simple reason if you have to get away from your machine fast it would come unclipped real easy.


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 3, 2015)

justallan said:


> @Graybeard you should be able to go off your ankle and to any machine in your shop, including the one you are using, and be using the ground built right back to your house ground. I think the one you posted a link to would be a good option for the simple reason if you have to get away from your machine fast it would come unclipped real easy.



I recommend caution on this. "Ground" is not always ground, and you could be setting yourself up for a nasty shock.


----------



## justallan (Mar 3, 2015)

@duncsuss you are 100% correct on this, thank you. I should have stated that if your house has an independent 3rd wire for a ground you should be good.
As much as I hate being wrong, I don't want to get someone hurt even more.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 4, 2015)

I think when I have some buffing to do I'll make sure the humidity in the shop is at least 40 to 50 % before I do it.
I don't have any problems any other time of the year.
Thanks for the input.
Graybeard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeMD (Mar 4, 2015)

Maybe just rub an inflated balloon on your head and let it sit there while you are buffing...perhaps it'll soak up the static!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

